# letter "h" not added?



## turkjey5

Hi,
Is there a way to know when "h" is not added, like with gawaan, to words ending in "a" and adding the -an ending?
Thanks in advance for any help!!


Hindi mo na alam na ito ang tirahan ko.
Dadalhin ko na lang sa akin gawaan.


----------



## mataripis

gawaan is correct. there is no need to add "h". the Filipinos knew the words with H sound.  1.) sabi (sabeh is the actual pronounciation)   2.) Dito ( but read as Ditoh). The Greeks has soft E and O .It is also true in many languages. Soft E and O has H sound.


----------



## latchiloya

it's the glottal stop. once it's present at the last Vowel there's no need to add an H.


----------

